# Duda Conectar CrossOver



## ragonos (Feb 7, 2012)

Hola a todos, les comento, Tengo 4 bafles de 12" con 1 bocina y 3 tweeter de 8 ohm y 90 Watts RMS conectados a una potencia de 120 + 120 Watts RMS en 4 ohms y queria comprar un Crossover para conectar 2 bafles de bajos de 15" de 300 watts RMS (obviamente tambien tengo que comprar la potencia para mover las sub bafles) Queria saber:
1ro si se puede conectar esto sin que explote nada (mas que los vidrios de casa cuando suenen los bajos)
2do si conecto el crossover en los bafles de 12" van a sonar solamente la bocina y los tweeter (igual calculo que eso del croosover se regula)

Desde ya agradecido por su ayuda!!

Saludos comunidad


----------

